# New Year. New Design. S-WORKS Venge Vias REFLECTIVENGE 2.0



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

Decided to make a little change from the previous design. Still a work in progress but here's a sneak peak. Also picking up the new brake calipers tomorrow so will be interesting to see how they compare.


----------



## Arnoud (Nov 3, 2008)

Chill! Looping forward to seeing it when it's ready.


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Pretty frigging cool, bud! Looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

I'll pass.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

Yeah I'm gonna pass on this as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mcfarton (May 23, 2014)

The last rendition was neat, i am curious where this goes.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

Mile2424. It looks good and looks like it going to take a lot of time to do the whole frame. Question, what new brakes are you referring to? Do you have a part number? My LBS doesn't seem to know anything about the new brakes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm a fan. Any pics of the whole thing or aren't you done yet? Gonna reflect up the wheels too? 

My Mavic Cosmic Carbone wheels have reflective logos on them, but they are black and almost invisible without a bright flash/light source.


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

Not done yet. Hopefully will get it finished and built back up within the next 2 weeks. I will probably leave the wheels alone like I did before. It's a cool idea, but the frame will already be plenty busy looking so I think I prefer the more subtle wheels.


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

Little update on the project. Decided to add the clear coat over the design to keep it protected from the elements. I also wanted the glossy look instead of the stock matte black. Little teaser for now, but should have the full bike assembled next week....

https://vimeo.com/204230231


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

mile2424 said:


> Little update on the project. Decided to add the clear coat over the design to keep it protected from the elements. I also wanted the glossy look instead of the stock matte black. Little teaser for now, but should have the full bike assembled next week....
> 
> https://vimeo.com/204230231




Did they make you pay anything for the brake update parts?


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

No they did not.


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

mile2424 said:


> No they did not.


Good... I was just wondering. Finally bit the bullet now that I can get one for half the initial cost. Previous owner had not done the brakes yet. He's doing them before shipping though as it was unclear to me not just whether they were charging original owners but second owners. Recall is for everyone but that doesn't seem to be the word they are using for the brake parts.
Previous owner said he didn't have any issues with the brakes before the mods, just FYI.


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice congrats! Ya I think it's one of those of things they aren't really advertising but if you ask for it they should replace. It will be interesting to see the difference if any between the brakes. I heard it's more of an ease of setup thing. If the original brakes are set up correctly then they should work just fine.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

I couldn't pull off that look personally, but it looks amazing!!! Can't even begin to imagine the patience that took. Nice job!! :thumbsup:


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

finally built up...

https://vimeo.com/206305008


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Well... you'll always know which one is yours.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

That's pretty awesome - and pretty visible too - would be interesting to see how it reflects in car headlights.

Have you given any though to putting some reflectivity on the wheels?


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

Migen21 said:


> That's pretty awesome - and pretty visible too - would be interesting to see how it reflects in car headlights.
> 
> Have you given any though to putting some reflectivity on the wheels?


It should reflect to car headlights pretty similar to the video. That's just an iPhone LED with that reflection but should be something similar on the road. 

I thought about doing the wheels, but didn't want to mess with those and thought I'd leave them as is.


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

https://vimeo.com/208181079


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

Looks good.


----------



## pav5069 (Feb 24, 2017)

Love it!!!!!


----------

